# Please add sentence to sermon



## blhowes (Jun 4, 2010)

The thread "Please add a word to the story" that Rick Larson started (interesting thread) reminded me of similar threads that were started shortly after I joined the board in which sermons were developed, one sentence at a time. Our "PB forerunners" developed some pretty interesting sermons this way, I'll bet we could do likewise.

Similar to Rick's thread:
Copy and paste the ongoing sermon and add your sentence at the end. After you've posted your sentence, please allow at least one other person to post their sentence before adding another sentence. 

Let's begin....

Please turn in your Bibles to Hebrews 3:3 where we read about our Lord Jesus Christ, "For this man was counted worthy of more glory than Moses, inasmuch as he who hath builded the house hath more honour than the house."


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 4, 2010)

Please turn in your Bibles to Hebrews 3:3 where we read about our Lord Jesus Christ, "For this man was counted worthy of more glory than Moses, inasmuch as he who hath builded the house hath more honour than the house." Let us pray now to the Lord and Giver of life that He may give clarity to our dark hearts and minds concerning this text.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 4, 2010)

Please turn in your Bibles to Hebrews 3:3 where we read about our Lord Jesus Christ, "For this man was counted worthy of more glory than Moses, inasmuch as he who hath builded the house hath more honour than the house." Let us pray now to the Lord and Giver of life that He may give clarity to our dark hearts and minds concerning this text. Dear Lord, we pray that you might give us clarity of mind, that we might see Jesus for who He is, the king of kings and lord of lords.


----------



## Tim (Jun 4, 2010)

Please turn in your Bibles to Hebrews 3:3 where we read about our Lord Jesus Christ, "For this man was counted worthy of more glory than Moses, inasmuch as he who hath builded the house hath more honour than the house." 

Let us pray now to the Lord and Giver of life that He may give clarity to our dark hearts and minds concerning this text. 

Dear Lord, we pray that You might give us clarity of mind, that we might see Jesus for who He is, the king of kings and lord of lords. We pray that we might honor You in submitting to your Holy Word, and that You would grant us humility to receive Your chastening and instruction.


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 4, 2010)

Please turn in your Bibles to Hebrews 3:3 where we read about our Lord Jesus Christ, "For this man was counted worthy of more glory than Moses, inasmuch as he who hath builded the house hath more honour than the house." 

Let us pray now to the Lord and Giver of life that He may give clarity to our dark hearts and minds concerning this text. 

Dear Lord, we pray that You might give us clarity of mind, that we might see Jesus for who He is, the king of kings and lord of lords. We pray that we might honor You in submitting to your Holy Word, and that You would grant us humility to receive Your chastening and instruction. In the name of Jesus Christ we pray, Amen.


----------



## Tim (Jun 4, 2010)

Please turn in your Bibles to Hebrews 3:3 where we read about our Lord Jesus Christ, "For this man was counted worthy of more glory than Moses, inasmuch as he who hath builded the house hath more honour than the house." 

Let us pray now to the Lord and Giver of life that He may give clarity to our dark hearts and minds concerning this text. 

Dear Lord, we pray that You might give us clarity of mind, that we might see Jesus for who He is, the king of kings and lord of lords. We pray that we might honor You in submitting to your Holy Word, and that You would grant us humility to receive Your chastening and instruction. In the name of Jesus Christ we pray, Amen.

In this passage we are exhorted to consider Christ.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 4, 2010)

Please turn in your Bibles to Hebrews 3:3 where we read about our Lord Jesus Christ, "For this man was counted worthy of more glory than Moses, inasmuch as he who hath builded the house hath more honour than the house." 

Let us pray now to the Lord and Giver of life that He may give clarity to our dark hearts and minds concerning this text. 

Dear Lord, we pray that You might give us clarity of mind, that we might see Jesus for who He is, the king of kings and lord of lords. We pray that we might honor You in submitting to your Holy Word, and that You would grant us humility to receive Your chastening and instruction. In the name of Jesus Christ we pray, Amen.

In this passage we are exhorted to consider Christ. The Greek word translated consider can also mean to observe fully, behold, discover, and perceive.


----------



## LeeD (Jun 4, 2010)

Please turn in your Bibles to Hebrews 3:3 where we read about our Lord Jesus Christ, "For this man was counted worthy of more glory than Moses, inasmuch as he who hath builded the house hath more honour than the house." 

Let us pray now to the Lord and Giver of life that He may give clarity to our dark hearts and minds concerning this text. 

Dear Lord, we pray that You might give us clarity of mind, that we might see Jesus for who He is, the king of kings and lord of lords. We pray that we might honor You in submitting to your Holy Word, and that You would grant us humility to receive Your chastening and instruction. In the name of Jesus Christ we pray, Amen.

In this passage we are exhorted to consider Christ. The Greek word translated consider can also mean to observe fully, behold, discover, and perceive. A man who was counted worthy of more glory than Moses is certainly One to be considered.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jun 4, 2010)

ase turn in your Bibles to Hebrews 3:3 where we read about our Lord Jesus Christ, "For this man was counted worthy of more glory than Moses, inasmuch as he who hath builded the house hath more honour than the house." 

Let us pray now to the Lord and Giver of life that He may give clarity to our dark hearts and minds concerning this text. 

Dear Lord, we pray that You might give us clarity of mind, that we might see Jesus for who He is, the king of kings and lord of lords. We pray that we might honor You in submitting to your Holy Word, and that You would grant us humility to receive Your chastening and instruction. In the name of Jesus Christ we pray, Amen.

In this passage we are exhorted to consider Christ. The Greek word translated consider can also mean to observe fully, behold, discover, and perceive. A man who was counted worthy of more glory than Moses is certainly One to be considered.

For Moses' prophetic office was certainly glorious, as no one can deny. This was the man of whom it is said,


----------



## blhowes (Jun 4, 2010)

Please turn in your Bibles to Hebrews 3:3 where we read about our Lord Jesus Christ, "For this man was counted worthy of more glory than Moses, inasmuch as he who hath builded the house hath more honour than the house." 

Let us pray now to the Lord and Giver of life that He may give clarity to our dark hearts and minds concerning this text. 

Dear Lord, we pray that You might give us clarity of mind, that we might see Jesus for who He is, the king of kings and lord of lords. We pray that we might honor You in submitting to your Holy Word, and that You would grant us humility to receive Your chastening and instruction. In the name of Jesus Christ we pray, Amen.

In this passage we are exhorted to consider Christ. The Greek word translated consider can also mean to observe fully, behold, discover, and perceive. A man who was counted worthy of more glory than Moses is certainly One to be considered.

For Moses' prophetic office was certainly glorious, as no one can deny. This was the man of whom it is said, "ase turn in your Bibles to Hebrews 3:3 where we read about our Lord Jesus Christ, "For this man was counted worthy of more glory than Moses, inasmuch as he who hath builded the house hath more honour than the house." 

Let us pray now to the Lord and Giver of life that He may give clarity to our dark hearts and minds concerning this text. 

Dear Lord, we pray that You might give us clarity of mind, that we might see Jesus for who He is, the king of kings and lord of lords. We pray that we might honor You in submitting to your Holy Word, and that You would grant us humility to receive Your chastening and instruction. In the name of Jesus Christ we pray, Amen.

In this passage we are exhorted to consider Christ. The Greek word translated consider can also mean to observe fully, behold, discover, and perceive. A man who was counted worthy of more glory than Moses is certainly One to be considered.

For Moses' prophetic office was certainly glorious, as no one can deny. This was the man of whom it is said, He it is, who coming after me is preferred before me, whose shoe's latchet I am not worthy to unloose.


----------

